# Fixing for table tops



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking for the blocks with a catch that are most commonly used to fix table tops when not in use, to use for a solid barrier for safe transport of dogs in transit. 
Any links to said items (don't know what they are called ) , for sale, would be appreciatied. 

Have thought of stair gates (too big), og cages (not enough space)hinged doors (too many other things in the way), made to measure motorhome dog guard (even the smallest is too big) but have not yet found anything else that might do the job.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....7010&item=170655000574&lgeo=1&vectorid=229508

Is this what you mean?

Pete 8)


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks, Pete

Ordered & paid for. 
Cheers
Magbrin


----------

